# L1A VISA Premium Processing Application Question (UK)



## britanecs (May 21, 2014)

Hi there, 

My employer has applied for the L1A Visa via Premium Processing Service few days ago and the USCIS already acknowledged the receipt. 

Here is my question to those who had already dealt with Premium Processing Service in the UK: how long does it take for the interview to be confirmed? Do I need to book it myself (i.e. choose a date and time), or will they send me a proposed interview date? And if so, can I re-arrange it? 

It’s bank holiday next Monday and I wanted to escape somewhere overseas for 5 or 6 nights but am worried of a clash with the interview. 

Your input on this matter would be much appreciated.


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

Your best bet is to visit the US Consulate London webpages and follow the process outlined there


----------



## nudda (Feb 9, 2008)

britanecs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My employer has applied for the L1A Visa via Premium Processing Service few days ago and the USCIS already acknowledged the receipt.
> 
> ...


Hi I know this post if old but I wanted to know how you got on please.
I am also looking to apply for L1A through premium processing in the UK and have the same kind of question (as wellas another million questions :blabla:  )

Thanks


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

I can second that. Would be good to find out some more first hand information.


----------

